# Shocked!



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I am making a scarf for my nephew who wants an action figure scarf.So I went to our craft store and bought 4 skeins of Red Heart yarn. I came home and just put them on my sewing table
side by side until I could get to them. Then I noticed two of the skeins had been opened and whoever did it took the amount they needed and took them back to the store for a refund.
You would never know they were missing yarn unless you lined them all up side by side.Is this only happening in my town or is it done all over?? I am just sick that someone could do such a thing and have no remorse over it. It seems like no one even cares about anything anymore.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

this topic comes up a lot. Other members have recommended weighing the yarn. I would never think of this.... if I needed a little yarn I would just buy the whole skein... you can always use the rest on another project.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That sucks!!


----------



## iac (Dec 7, 2014)

Here where i live in Australia. Stores will not take wool back for that very reason.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a skein of Pipsqueak to trim a pair of "Baby Uggs". I found what I thought was quite a bit of "yarn barf"...until I discovered it was an actual scrap of crochet!

I'm sure it does happen more than we'd like.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I just can't believe that kind of dishonesty. What is this world coming to?


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought Patons Kroy Sock Yarn in a solid color and a variegated
color and knitted two strands together to make a short sleeved
cardigan. I discovered that the solid color balls had less 
yardage than the variegated. Go figure! There was more 
than enough to finish, but it proves that strange things happen.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

a common happening!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I've read about this. Yesterday in Hobby Lobby I was sticking my fingers into both ends of skeins/balls to be as sure as I could that this hadn't happened on yarn I bought.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

When I was in Walgreen's yesterday I bought a nail polish set for my 8 year old great-niece. It came with a pack of stickers. I noticed that there were no stickers in the box in front of the display so I pointed it out to the cosmetic clerk who told me that kind of thing happens all the time. What are people teaching their children?!?!?!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

phunny bunny said:


> I recently purchased a skein of Pipsqueak to trim a pair of "Baby Uggs". I found what I thought was quite a bit of "yarn barf"...until I discovered it was an actual scrap of crochet!


Seriously? Wow ...


----------



## paires (Jun 16, 2015)

I've come across 2 knitting books in the library that had pages missing - expertly cut out!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> I bought Patons Kroy Sock Yarn in a solid color and a variegated
> color and knitted two strands together to make a short sleeved
> cardigan. I discovered that the solid color balls had less
> yardage than the variegated. Go figure! There was more
> than enough to finish, but it proves that strange things happen.


That may not be due to robbery. They way the two strands twist and wrap around each other can cause more of one to be used than the other. I've seen that before in multi-strand projects.

Maybe online ordering is the way to go. I frequently buy yarn that's still sealed in it's own plastic bag, I get enough of the color I need for the project, and, matching dye lots.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

This isn't new.I worked in retail for 49 years and I've seen that and a lot worse happen. My Mom worked for a woman whose DIL would buy dresses or gowns for an occasion, wear it and then return it. And this was high end clothing. The 3 major chain stores in Baltimore and half a dozen small family owned stores blackballed her.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Sometimes variegated yarn has less yardage per oz.; possibly because of weight. Have noticed this when looking at yarn labels.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

fergablu2 said:


> Maybe online ordering is the way to go. I frequently buy yarn that's still sealed in it's own plastic bag, I get enough of the color I need for the project, and, matching dye lots.


I was going to say that too. When I order from places like Knit Picks, who don't have a store front, only a warehouse, things like that don't happen.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

paires said:


> I've come across 2 knitting books in the library that had pages missing - expertly cut out!


I borrowed a pattern book from our library, got it home and discovered that the very pattern I wanted to knit had been very expertly cut out, not just torn. I took it straight back, and the librarian said "would you like the book, as its no good as it is". Of course I said yes, but to cut something out of a library book I think "stinks".


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> That may not be due to robbery. They way the two strands twist and wrap around each other can cause more of one to be used than the other. I've seen that before in multi-strand projects.
> 
> Maybe online ordering is the way to go. I frequently buy yarn that's still sealed in it's own plastic bag, I get enough of the color I need for the project, and, matching dye lots.


The yarn was unused and I thought that a smaller amount was
wound in each solid colored ball. I have never been sold yarn that had been used previously.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Weasynana said:


> Sometimes variegated yarn has less yardage per oz.; possibly because of weight. Have noticed this when looking at yarn labels.


It could also have something to do with the dye used to get the variegated look.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Too bad this had to happen. Some folks are just too cheap.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I think anyone who would do that, especially a fellow knitter or crocheter, is a low down, dirty varmint, who needs to be tarred and feathered, and run out of town on a rail! :x


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I bought 2 balls of Paton Kroy sock yarn, self striping. One sock was fine. The second was short two inches.I got this at my LYS. I too thought someone had returned that ball after using what they needed. Not good. It takes all kinds.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Awful that there are people that do this...and they do it to other knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I think anyone who would do that, especially a fellow knitter or crocheter, is a low down, dirty varmint, who needs to be tarred and feathered, and run out of town on a rail! :x


Dont hold back! say what you really mean :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree that it is terrible for a customer to purchase yarn and then return it for a refund when they've used part of it, but I also feel the store should bear some of the responsibility. The yarn should be inspected, and if it appears the wrapper has been removed, then it shouldn't be put back on the shelf for sale. Also, it should be weighed to make sure it's all there.
I have worked in retail, and have seen items put back on the shelf to be sold with no inspection whatsoever. I've also seen electronics, such as dvd players used by employees (managers, no less) for presentations, etc., and then returned to the shelf for sale. It's disgraceful. I won't name the store, but I will say it's one of the larger "big box" stores.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I worked overnight in a WalMart. During a lull we were to see that things were neat. When I got to the yarn there was a woman Knitting from one of the new skeins. I asked her what she was doing, she said just Knitting a little sample to see if it matches what I have at home.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

diobsession said:


> I worked overnight in a WalMart. During a lull we were to see that things were neat. When I got to the yarn there was a woman Knitting from one of the new skeins. I asked her what she was doing, she said just Knitting a little sample to see if it matches what I have at home.


I can believe that. The nerve of people!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Another form of people stealing that I came across was the practice of buying a pattern book, copying the pattern or patterns wanted, then returning the book for a refund. What has happened to integrity?


----------



## SandyMF (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow. This has been a VERY educational thread! As a new knitter, I really appreciate info that helps me to know what to watch for when I buy yarn in the future.

It also makes me feel very sad that anyone would do these things. I guess it's another case that proves the old saw, "There's a bad apple in every barrel!"


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

At the end of the day, not only really annoying, but it's stealing!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> At the end of the day, not only really annoying, but it's stealing!


Exactly - may all their work unravel!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So sad 


hobbyknit said:


> I am making a scarf for my nephew who wants an action figure scarf.So I went to our craft store and bought 4 skeins of Red Heart yarn. I came home and just put them on my sewing table
> side by side until I could get to them. Then I noticed two of the skeins had been opened and whoever did it took the amount they needed and took them back to the store for a refund.
> You would never know they were missing yarn unless you lined them all up side by side.Is this only happening in my town or is it done all over?? I am just sick that someone could do such a thing and have no remorse over it. It seems like no one even cares about anything anymore.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

It seems to have been going on for a long time. My grandmother occasionally bought wool that had been used and returned. She also always weighed the wool for that reason.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

I volunteer at our local library, and we find this all the time that patterns are cut out of books and then the books are returned. This is sad, because we would scan patterns at no charge. There is no reason to ruin a pattern book. We now keep the pattern books in a special case and only lend them to people we know we can trust.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hard to imagine such dishonesty.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

you can bet I will buy my yarn online from now on I simply thought most people are honest,and would not steal. But then look at our politicians you sure can't look at them as an example.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I would take the used skeins back to the store, ask for a refund or to exchange for full skeins. If they balk, contact the head quarters for the place. I know everyone does not knit or crochet and could not tell the difference, however sales associates and cashiers should be taught how to tell if a skein of yarn has been used from. They should not have taken it back or one thing, after they did it should have been marked down and labeled as "not complete".


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Its not only wool that this happens to.....When buying washing machine products check container to see if seals broken and count the amount. I have often found them to be short.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a lot of dishonesty going around but as my mom used to say, 'it'll all come out in the wash'. Not all of us think of ourselves first and we can thank God for that.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I am sorry that this happened to you. I will be very careful from now on as I am a new knitter and did not think about it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Geeks Crotchet said:


> I volunteer at our local library, and we find this all the time that patterns are cut out of books and then the books are returned. This is sad, because we would scan patterns at no charge. There is no reason to ruin a pattern book. We now keep the pattern books in a special case and only lend them to people we know we can trust.


I'm very surprised that the library you volunteer at, allows this. More than anyone, libraries are well aware of copyright infringement. The duplication and distribution (even only one copy at a time) is a violation of copyright protection. This type of copying of patterns does NOT fall under what is called "fair use" and should never be allowed.

Years ago I witnessed a very unfortunate situation where an uninformed library worker was copying counted cross stitch graphs from a book. The author of the book happened to walk in. Quite the sticky situation arose.

There are designers who go far out of their way to see that their books do not end up in libraries for this very reason.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Omg! It never occurred to me that someone would do that! I do always weigh my yarn. I usually buy it a LYS or order it on line so maybe that helps eliminate the problem.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> This isn't new.I worked in retail for 49 years and I've seen that and a lot worse happen. My Mom worked for a woman whose DIL would buy dresses or gowns for an occasion, wear it and then return it. And this was high end clothing. The 3 major chain stores in Baltimore and half a dozen small family owned stores blackballed her.


This problem was so rampant when I was in my late teens/early twenties (back in the 70's in Chicago), that all department and clothing stores, and even shoe stores, would *not* refund or exchange purchases of "After 5" clothing and footwear! For any reason!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

RobbiD said:


> This problem was so rampant when I was in my late teens/early twenties (back in the 70's in Chicago), that all department and clothing stores, and even shoe stores, would *not* refund or exchange purchases of "After 5" clothing and footwear! For any reason!


I had a friend who worked in the fragrance department of Marshall Field's State Street store. She told me that women would bring back bottles of nearly empty, high end perfumes and colognes saying they didn't like it. Store management said she had to accept them back and refund the customer or apply the purchase price to something else!

It happens with just about everything.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I just purchased an entire skein to finish a project that required less than 18" of yarn to complete. The owner of the LYS volunteered to cut off how much I needed. I would have loved to save the $10.00 but remembered I wouldn't have needed more if someone else hadn't returned their partial skein.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I noticed that when you return things to the store, they simply put them back on the shelf, even if the returned item is flawed. The stores bear some responsibility. I will definitely be on the lookout.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, not a new thing! Lots of dishonest people out there!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought a refrigerated box of almond milk from Walmart. When I opened it , the inner seal was missing. Someone used it and returned it. Not happy to make another trip and have to stand on line to return it. At another supermarket in another state, the same thing happened with a box of chicken broth. No inner seal. Again a major inconvenience because of another's rotten act.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

buying for a few inches is why my stash is so big. lol. I can always find a use for the partial. lol


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

diobsession said:


> I worked overnight in a WalMart. During a lull we were to see that things were neat. When I got to the yarn there was a woman Knitting from one of the new skeins. I asked her what she was doing, she said just Knitting a little sample to see if it matches what I have at home.


That takes the prize!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow - someone would actually do that??!! I would never even think to buy yarn, use just what I needed, and then return the remainder to the store. Some folks have nerve! :thumbdown:


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

For this very reason we no longer will copy patterns, recipes, etc. However, we do not want our books ruined and so we are very careful about who we lend them to. We are very aware of the people who cut out patterns, and if we do lend them a book and a pattern is cut out, we then make them pay for the book.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Missing yarn...
makes me consider bringing a postal scale with me to compare. Right now I'm knitting from my stash and hope the problem doesn't show up. 

When I first started noticing reports of the problem, all over North America, thought it might have been a quality control problem. Manufacturing problem, like excessive joining knots in a skein.

Now it seems it is the lack of quality human beings! Yikes.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is so dishonest! I couldn't sleep at night but we do know there are people out there that do it. In one yarn store, there was a notice asking people not to remove ball bands to get the pattern on the band. That one shocked me too!
I would take the yarn back and explain because I bet the store knows it happens...


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

paires said:


> I've come across 2 knitting books in the library that had pages missing - expertly cut out!


I have seen this quite often! It's not as if we don't have copiers! Such a dishonest and lazy thing to do!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> This isn't new.I worked in retail for 49 years and I've seen that and a lot worse happen. My Mom worked for a woman whose DIL would buy dresses or gowns for an occasion, wear it and then return it. And this was high end clothing. The 3 major chain stores in Baltimore and half a dozen small family owned stores blackballed her.


Well, they SHOULD HAVE! I had a student in inner city schools who was extremely angry at one of his classmates because the classmate had stepped on his new shoes. When I suggested that he just brush them off and asked "What was the big deal?!", he replied that now he couldn't return them! So that's not a new idea! I was astounded that he would wear them all day and then even consider returning them!! But that was he was taught at home!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

books said:


> this topic comes up a lot. Other members have recommended weighing the yarn. I would never think of this.... if I needed a little yarn I would just buy the whole skein... you can always use the rest on another project.


I'm with you.


----------



## blueninja (Nov 3, 2012)

I lived near a woman (and her two adult daughters) who would buy dresses for an occasion, remove the tags, wear them and then return them to the stores. This happened in the 1940s, so it is really nothing new.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: 

I'm sure it does happen more than we'd like.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't bother about being sick, it happens all over and in bargain stores and high end LYS stores. Check your yarn before you leave the store.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a sad world when we can't trust our fellow knitters.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

jsprad said:


> I agree that it is terrible for a customer to purchase yarn and then return it for a refund when they've used part of it, but I also feel the store should bear some of the responsibility. The yarn should be inspected, and if it appears the wrapper has been removed, then it shouldn't be put back on the shelf for sale. Also, it should be weighed to make sure it's all there.
> I have worked in retail, and have seen items put back on the shelf to be sold with no inspection whatsoever. I've also seen electronics, such as dvd players used by employees (managers, no less) for presentations, etc., and then returned to the shelf for sale. It's disgraceful. I won't name the store, but I will say it's one of the larger "big box" stores.


These are my thoughts as well. I believe culpability for selling used/incomplete merchandise lies primarily with the vendor. It is the vendor's responsibility to ensure what they sell has integrity.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

When I worked at sears in the early 70's there was one customer who would just 2 weeks before Christmas bring back a broken hair dryer and get a new one with of course a new warrantee for a year and then again she would do this year after tear until new manager said the warrantee was just for another 2 weeks until original date ran out and that it ran only until original one year purchase was up and that she should never have gotten those other replacements with a full warrantee every time. It was a replacement not a new purchase. I thought that was fair. What a stink she put up. didn't need her as a customer anyway. She cost the store money to have as a customer.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

JoBailey, 
Where online do you purchase your yarn?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

True story - A couple of years ago I was shopping in Michaels, and I actually had a woman ask me if I had a pair of scissors in my purse because her daughter only needed a few yards of yarn to finish a project so this woman saw no reason why she couldn't just pull off what she needed and cut! I was dumbfounded and told her absolutely not, and did she understand she was stealing??

She was insulted, said she did this all the time, and told me that since her daughter didn't need the entire skein so she was entitled to take what she wanted. I asked her if she didn't think the person who purchased the skein she wanted to cut from was entitled to be buying a full skein. Her answer - Not my problem!

I called Security, and she had the same argument with them. She never did understand that it was theft. They finally just escorted her from the store and told her not to come back.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> True story - A couple of years ago I was shopping in Michaels, and I actually had a woman ask me if I had a pair of scissors in my purse because her daughter only needed a few yards of yarn to finish a project so this woman saw no reason why she couldn't just pull off what she needed and cut! I was dumbfounded and told her absolutely not, and did she understand she was stealing??
> 
> She was insulted, said she did this all the time, and told me that since her daughter didn't need the entire skein so she was entitled to take what she wanted. I asked her if she didn't think the person who purchased the skein she wanted to cut from was entitled to be buying a full skein. Her answer - Not my problem!
> 
> I called Security, and she had the same argument with them. She never did understand that it was theft. They finally just escorted her from the store and told her not to come back.


And you know this type of thinking colors every aspect of her life. So sad.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Sine said:


> When I was in Walgreen's yesterday I bought a nail polish set for my 8 year old great-niece. It came with a pack of stickers. I noticed that there were no stickers in the box in front of the display so I pointed it out to the cosmetic clerk who told me that kind of thing happens all the time. What are people teaching their children?!?!?!


The problem is people AREN'T teaching their children.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

On the local news one night some years ago there was a story about two sisters who were barred from shopping at Filene's in downtown Boston. They had hundreds of returns to that one store and doubt it was the only one. Shortly after that some of the large retail stores were asking for IDs when you retuned items. They were keeping a database to stop this kind of thing from happening but didn't last long.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I always overbuy yarn because I have been caught short before, but I never return even unopened skeins. I just add to my stash and it eventually gets used. Very tacky of someone to do that. Sorry you had this experience. I buy most of my yarn online so I have not had this happen.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently made a baby blanket for a co-worker's expected son. I purposefully bought 2 skeins each of the 4 colors used.

I started only one of the "spare" skeins, and the remainder rests happily in my stash. The untouched skeins I returned, with both "ends" neatly tucked in, as purchased.

I will confess that while I was comparing colors and matching dye lots, I was also testing the ends of the skeins to be sure they were "full" and pulling from the middle of the row.

Of course, when I rummage in the clearance bin, I expect to get what only I see; my responsibility to avoid the tangled mess and not complain about dye lots not matching.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

I never saw anyone STEAL yarn but I did see a person in a local book store taking pictures with her iPhone of all the patterns she wanted. I told the manager and she was asked to leave.
If her looks to me could kill I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Ellen36 said:


> I bought a refrigerated box of almond milk from Walmart. When I opened it , the inner seal was missing. Someone used it and returned it. Not happy to make another trip and have to stand on line to return it. At another supermarket in another state, the same thing happened with a box of chicken broth. No inner seal. Again a major inconvenience because of another's rotten act.


I wanted to answer to your quote....the person might have just taken a taste...hated it and put it back.
After my husband retired he worked part time in a grocery 
store. He was on daily bases shocked at what he saw people do. Little do these people know there are cameras watching them steal. If the theft is cronic the "perpetrator" is banned from the store.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd never have thought of skeins being "short" until I was alerted by KP members a couple of years back when members reported similar things happening to them. 

As I usually now buy on line I guess it's unlikely to happen.
However, thank you for the reminder and I'm sorry you've had this experience.


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

I was in our local JoAnn store one day and found a skein of yarn that had obviously been partially used and returned to the store. I took it to the front with me when I checked out and gave it to the clerk and told her it had been used so she put it under the counter. Don't know what happened to it after that but at least no one could buy it that day. It happens more often than we think!


----------



## MIMI M (Apr 18, 2012)

The all timer I had was working at a retail store (national) a woman brought back panty hose because they ran (obviously worn too) Wow, nerve!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Found one at Joanns and who ever returned it didn't even hide the fact that they unraveled it. They wrapped the yarn around the skein and covered it with the wrapper though. I seen it before I bought it. Took it to the check out and told them. Yarn should not be returnable.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Grandma Jo said:


> I just can't believe that kind of dishonesty. What is this world coming to?


"thou shalt not steal" applies to everyone everywhere for everything....


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I noticed this in Walmart one day, that one big ball of yarn, though it looked the same as the next one, was much lighter. Tried to explain to the assistant who was not very receptive to my drawing her attention to it. I told her someone would be getting a shortage in their yarn, so she should withdraw the lightweight one. She just did not get it.

Perhaps the yarn manufacturers should request that returned yarn should not be put back on the shelves, but returned to the supplier. Possibly they do, but obviously not every store employee gets the memo.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I work in advanced technical support for an internet service provider...wait until you hear this. The particular company I work for provides modem/routers to customers for a small monthly fee. In order to log onto the wifi network that the modem broadcasts, one must have the password. Now most of the time you can see surrounding networks of your neighbors. It's not unusual for people to try and use their neighbors wifi, this is the purpose of the password.

Everyday I get calls from people who say they have forgotten their password...sure they went through the automated system with name address and phone number but I have to "verify" the account by having the person give me a certain piece of information, only known by the account holder. Sometimes it's the last 4 digits of a SS# or the last 4 digits of the account number, amount of the last paid bill, etc.. Of course without that information I can give them no information. Then they will ask that I change the password...no can do, if they haven't verified the account.

People "steal" in all kinds of very sneaky ways.

I had one man call who was so sick of his neighbors using his wifi that he had me change his password to a very derogatory comment about that neighbor.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Whenever I buy yarn at Walmart or Joann's I put my fingers in the ends and feel around for anything out of order and never buy one with the band broken or taped. Years ago a friend ask me to hem a new pair of pants. When I was taking out the existing hem I noticed it was hand sewn and the pants had been hemmed worn and returned.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have never come across any yarn that looked like someone had used from the skein. 
I know it goes on tho and in a lot of different stores. :-(

Wearing and taking back is nothing new.
My daughter worked in a ,high end, jewelry store a number of years ago. There was a prominent East Indian Dr. that lived in the town. His wife would come in and buy an expensive piece of jewelry and then in a day or two would bring it back for a refund.
My daughter even thot about going to the function that was being held to see if she could see the woman wearing the piece.
This didn't happen just once or twice, but numerous times.
WHAT GALL!!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

yorkie1 said:


> I have never come across any yarn that looked like someone had used from the skein.
> I know it goes on tho and in a lot of different stores. :-(
> 
> Wearing and taking back is nothing new.
> ...


They should figure out a way to charge her rent


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I had one man call who was so sick of his neighbors using his wifi that he had me change his password to a very derogatory comment about that neighbor.


Hahaha! Good on him!!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

Yesterday, I was out buying my son a pair of boots that cost $135.00. They only had one box in his size. I opened the box because it felt so light, and in the box was someone's old, dirty, ripped sneakers!! The guy onviously traded out his worthless sneakers and walked out with a good pair of boots! Scum of the earth!!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I also think it's wrong for stores to put the items back on the shelf and charge full price for an item that is obviously not new. It would be nice if they would weigh the yarn and make sure they are restocking a whole skein and not just a partial (or put a reduced price on it). Too bad so many people take advantage of others!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> That may not be due to robbery. They way the two strands twist and wrap around each other can cause more of one to be used than the other. I've seen that before in multi-strand projects.
> 
> Maybe online ordering is the way to go. I frequently buy yarn that's still sealed in it's own plastic bag, I get enough of the color I need for the project, and, matching dye lots.


You will find that when cross stitching with two strands of floss,by the time 2/3 of the length is used,you have a "tail" developing with one of the strands,if you do not keep untwisting the floss coming from your needle.The outside of the twist uses a fraction more than the inside.Lindseymary


----------



## ozarkmountainwilliam (Jan 9, 2013)

I taught at a university for a number of years. A friend that worked in the school library told me that on more than one occasion she caught students cutting pictures out of books on reserve, or scribbling in books so that other students would not be able to get the information needed. The students told my friend that since they paid such high tuition, they were entitled to take or do whatever they wanted. Students stole items from the science labs using the same "explanation."

Some years ago, I saw a woman in a drug store trying out lipstick by putting it on her lips, wiping it off and putting the lipstick tube back in the rack -- then moving on to another color. 

Don't get me started on the two 8-week old kittens I found dumped on the side of a road...which I rescued -- as my daughter put it "some people just aren't worth spit."


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I think anyone who would do that, especially a fellow knitter or crocheter, is a low down, dirty varmint, who needs to be tarred and feathered, and run out of town on a rail! :x


farmkiti,
Debi, you sound just like Doris Day as Calamity Jane. She was so cute.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

This subject has been discussed on the forum and I would hope none of us here would do such a naughty thing! I few months ago I needed some yarn (Red Heart) from Walmart and prior to purchasing discovered that the skein was "mushy" and upon closer examination, found a good bit was missing from the center! I walked back to the yarn department and traded for a full skein.

Who does this!?!?!?!?


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

And why should we be surprised? Yarn folks are human beings, like everybody else. Some honest, some dishonest, most a mixture.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

hobbyknit said:


> I am making a scarf for my nephew who wants an action figure scarf.So I went to our craft store and bought 4 skeins of Red Heart yarn. I came home and just put them on my sewing table
> side by side until I could get to them. Then I noticed two of the skeins had been opened and whoever did it took the amount they needed and took them back to the store for a refund.
> You would never know they were missing yarn unless you lined them all up side by side.Is this only happening in my town or is it done all over?? I am just sick that someone could do such a thing and have no remorse over it. It seems like no one even cares about anything anymore.


 They don't have to take the yarn home, use some, and then return it.
I once saw 2 women at my local Joan's shop wrap on their hands MANY yards of several different skeins of yarn, and then walked away. And last year, while waiting for my Niece at the parking lot outside the Tuesday Morning store, I saw a woman being taken out of Michael's, next door, in handcuffs by police, because she was caught stealing yarn.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> This subject has been discussed on the forum and I would hope none of us here would do such a naughty thing! I few months ago I needed some yarn (Red Heart) from Walmart and prior to purchasing discovered that the skein was "mushy" and upon closer examination, found a good bit was missing from the center! I walked back to the yarn department and traded for a full skein.
> 
> Who does this!?!?!?!?


You aren't going to like my answer but here goes....some people who shop at the Big Box/Chain stores do it. LYS's know their merchandise and they know their customers. A yarn shop owner/employee "knows" how a skein of yarn should feel, for the size. Does the guy who normally works in the paint department and gets stuck working the return desk have any idea what a full skein should feel like? Of course not! That's why this kind of stuff happens at the Big Box/chain stores.

Dishonest customers couldn't get away with it at LYS's.

Now I'm going to launch into my "this is what we get for..." spiel. We wanted lower prices, we wanted "one stop shopping" and this is what we get. Remember shoe stores? You used to have your foot measured, would select the style and the nice salesman brought you a box from the back room...now it's "help yourself", in more ways than one....boxes of expensive boots that actually contain someone's old, worn out and smelly sneakers!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> True story - A couple of years ago I was shopping in Michaels, and I actually had a woman ask me if I had a pair of scissors in my purse because her daughter only needed a few yards of yarn to finish a project so this woman saw no reason why she couldn't just pull off what she needed and cut! I was dumbfounded and told her absolutely not, and did she understand she was stealing??
> 
> She was insulted, said she did this all the time, and told me that since her daughter didn't need the entire skein so she was entitled to take what she wanted. I asked her if she didn't think the person who purchased the skein she wanted to cut from was entitled to be buying a full skein. Her answer - Not my problem!
> 
> I called Security, and she had the same argument with them. She never did understand that it was theft. They finally just escorted her from the store and told her not to come back.


Good for you, for taking the trouble to right a wrong. When people cheat, they don't understand that they're cheating themselves in the long run.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

No other sin is acknowledged in our society today . . . lying, fornication, adultery, homosexuality, greed, lust, and others listed in the Bible. So why should we care if someone steals a bit of yarn???


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MrsBearstalker said:


> No other sin is acknowledged in our society today . . . lying, fornication, adultery, homosexuality, greed, lust, and others listed in the Bible. So why should we care if someone steals a bit of yarn???


Homosexuality is NOT a sin. People do not choose to be homosexual anymore than people choose to heterosexual, it is the way they are born.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Dont hold back! say what you really mean :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I second your comment! You Go Girl!


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

To Kniting in the Rockies, thank you for saying what you said. Homosexuality IS NOT A SIN. you are right peope are born that way, they do not choose it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Geeks Crotchet said:


> To Kniting in the Rockies, thank you for saying what you said. Homosexuality IS NOT A SIN. you are right peope are born that way, they do not choose it.


You're welcome. To anyone who professes that Homosexuality is a choice I have just ONE question. Tell me exactly when YOU chose to be heterosexual?

I'm quite weary of people who insist, "it sez so right here in dis bible".


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Man I just had it happen to me too. Have to take a scale next time I guess.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I disagree with the homosexuality part and heterosexual. For one, I have males in the family who are homosexuals and they were born that way. I have met men and women who were so sexually active that they bluntly said to me that they felt nothing having intercourse with the opposite sex and also they were bored. 
I have also met men who will "DO IT" with other men because they are more entertaining and women are a pain in the backside. This I was told. No lie.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Fan-Knit said:


> I disagree with the homosexuality part and heterosexual. For one, I have males in the family who are homosexuals and they were born that way. I have met men and women who were so sexually active that they bluntly said to me that they felt nothing having intercourse with the opposite sex and also they were bored.
> I have also met men who will "DO IT" with other men because they are more entertaining and women are a pain in the backside. This I was told. No lie.


The second half of your statement..this "activity" does not make one a homosexual. True homosexuals and lesbians are "attracted" to the same sex...not merely tired of "boring the same hole", if you will.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

It appears that many people have no shame.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Fan-Knit said:


> JoBailey,
> Where online do you purchase your yarn?


Pickles out of Norway, Bernat, Knitting Warehouse, KnitPicks, Patternworks, YarnSupply, Annie's Catalog, Crafty.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG! How did this subject turn into a discussion about homosexuals?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> No other sin is acknowledged in our society today . . . lying, fornication, adultery, homosexuality, greed, lust, and others listed in the Bible. So why should we care if someone steals a bit of yarn???


I wonder how many homosexual family members you have that you would list them as sinners. Apparently, none, or you would know better than to write such a thing. It is so easy to isolate oneself and point fingers at others who are different from you, but you do not speak from knowledge.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jobailey said:


> OMG! How did this subject turn into a discussion about homosexuals?


You'd need to ask MrsBearStalker since she introduced the subject.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jobailey said:


> OMG! How did this subject turn into a discussion about homosexuals?


It's called "scope creep"...the discussion has crept beyond the scope of the original subject. Someone introduced it in as a "sin/crime" comparable with stealing.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I've yet to meet a homosexual that isn't the nicest, sweetest, kindest, compassionate, caring, loving human being. Please stop beating them up. It is not a life they chose, they are what they are.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> No other sin is acknowledged in our society today . . . lying, fornication, adultery, homosexuality, greed, lust, and others listed in the Bible. So why should we care if someone steals a bit of yarn???


MrsBearstalker, please allow me explain something to you in a way that even your narrow mind can grasp. People have always argued about whether homosexuality is environmental on genetic . Please remember this: If YOUR child was homosexual, it would be YOUR fault either through YOUR home environment or YOUR genetic makeup.

I apologize now for perpetuating this off-topic drama.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

You are right. I have never met a homosexual or lesbian who was not one of the nicest person I ever met, and believe me, I know quite a few. But I think we have exhausted the homosexual subject, and that we should get back on the subject of yarn, knitting and crocheting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Homosexuality is NOT a sin. People do not choose to be homosexual anymore than people choose to heterosexual, it is the way they are born.


* EXACTLY!! * And that poor person who stole the yarn was born with a weakness toward theft. He or she should not be criticized for it. He or she can't control that urge.


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

MrsBearstalker said:


> No other sin is acknowledged in our society today . . . lying, fornication, adultery, homosexuality, greed, lust, and others listed in the Bible. So why should we care if someone steals a bit of yarn???


Do you really know what you have just said? Your God will judge you.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

<shakes head...>


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Homosexuality is NOT a sin. People do not choose to be homosexual anymore than people choose to heterosexual, it is the way they are born.


Thank you Knitting In The Rockys! As a homosexual man, I realized a long time ago that John 3:16 lists NO exemptions. When Christ said "whosoever" he meant me....NO exemptions!!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thank you Knitting In The Rockys! As a homosexual man, I realized a long time ago that John 3:16 lists NO exemptions. When Christ said "whosoever" he meant me....NO exemptions!!!!


The best, most loyal, funniest, most ethical, and most caring/loving person I've ever known was my gay son, who was closely matched in these traits by his partner. The world is a poorer place without them as they were both multi-talented as well. Not a day goes by.....


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

tmvasquez said:


> I always overbuy yarn because I have been caught short before, but I never return even unopened skeins. I just add to my stash and it eventually gets used. Very tacky of someone to do that. Sorry you had this experience. I buy most of my yarn online so I have not had this happen.


Yup, me too.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

For most of us, sexual orientation is like the color of our eyes. Some of us "choose" other sexual expression due to really horrific experiences as children. But if that were a hard-and-fast rule, there would be VERY FEW women willing to endure a man's touch even for the sake of having children.


----------



## Jpitman (May 25, 2011)

I believe there is always less yarn in a variegated skein.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thank you Knitting In The Rockys! As a homosexual man, I realized a long time ago that John 3:16 lists NO exemptions. When Christ said "whosoever" he meant me....NO exemptions!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

yorkie1 said:


> I have never come across any yarn that looked like someone had used from the skein.
> I know it goes on tho and in a lot of different stores. :-(
> 
> Wearing and taking back is nothing new.
> ...


We do not allow refunds at my store for that very reason. You can return for credit only.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

ozarkmountainwilliam said:


> I taught at a university for a number of years. A friend that worked in the school library told me that on more than one occasion she caught students cutting pictures out of books on reserve, or scribbling in books so that other students would not be able to get the information needed. The students told my friend that since they paid such high tuition, they were entitled to take or do whatever they wanted. Students stole items from the science labs using the same "explanation."
> 
> Some years ago, I saw a woman in a drug store trying out lipstick by putting it on her lips, wiping it off and putting the lipstick tube back in the rack -- then moving on to another color.
> 
> Don't get me started on the two 8-week old kittens I found dumped on the side of a road...which I rescued -- as my daughter put it "some people just aren't worth spit."


I'm with your daughter.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You aren't going to like my answer but here goes....some people who shop at the Big Box/Chain stores do it. LYS's know their merchandise and they know their customers. A yarn shop owner/employee "knows" how a skein of yarn should feel, for the size. Does the guy who normally works in the paint department and gets stuck working the return desk have any idea what a full skein should feel like? Of course not! That's why this kind of stuff happens at the Big Box/chain stores.
> 
> Dishonest customers couldn't get away with it at LYS's.
> 
> Now I'm going to launch into my "this is what we get for..." spiel. We wanted lower prices, we wanted "one stop shopping" and this is what we get. Remember shoe stores? You used to have your foot measured, would select the style and the nice salesman brought you a box from the back room...now it's "help yourself", in more ways than one....boxes of expensive boots that actually contain someone's old, worn out and smelly sneakers!


You are behind the times. Now buyers come into the shoestore next door, are helped sizing their feet, try on multiple shoes and then leave saying quite innocently that they are buying online. They just wanted to be sure they liked them and had the right size.
In my store they come in to be educated on the right diamond ring to purchase and then buy on line. It is not unusual to have them return to have us grade the stone to see if they got a good deal. The time will come when the small town stores are gone. Then what?


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

jobailey said:


> Well I've yet to meet a homosexual that isn't the nicest, sweetest, kindest, compassionate, caring, loving human being. Please stop beating them up. It is not a life they chose, they are what they are.


You have had a sheltered life. Homosexuals are as likely to be nasty as anybody else. I have met amazing people who are bonded to their own sex and people who are the scum of the earth. It is all about the soul of the individual.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> Dont hold back! say what you really mean :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Heh heh heh.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I had a friend who worked in the fragrance department of Marshall Field's State Street store. She told me that women would bring back bottles of nearly empty, high end perfumes and colognes saying they didn't like it. Store management said she had to accept them back and refund the customer or apply the purchase price to something else!
> 
> It happens with just about everything.


Yes, fellow former Chicagoan, Marshall Field's had a great reputation for excellent customer service, accepting returns for any and all reasons, even if something had been purchased years before. It was a classy store. Frango mints were made on the 13th floor of the flagship store on State Street. (Delicious, still sold, but not made in Chi-town anymore.) Harry Gordon Selfridge got his merchandising start at Field's. We Chicagoans still mourn the store's demise, but shop at Macy's anyways. Not the same, but the Field's plaque remains on the outside wall and the tree is still in the middle of the Walnut Room every Christmas season. Memories...


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I came across the same thing with Red Heart yarn I planned on purchasing at a Walmart. I just needed a little more to finish a Christmas stocking, but knew if I bought the pounder I'd use it when asked to make another stocking.
There was only 1 skein left on the shelf of the color I needed. I grabbed it and continued with my shopping. When I got to the register I noticed some ends of a different color showing in the center. I stuck my fingers into the center and pulled out a handful of different colors of short ends. When I finished pulling out all the short ends nearly half the skein was missing. I was shocked, but the register clerk said it didn't surprise her. She said that store will not always check returns. It totally depended who was working the customer service desk. She said one person got fired because she didn't even pull the items out of the bag. All she did was reach in for the tags to scan them. The manager found out when she was sorting things to put back on the shelves because the tag was for an expensive (for Walmart) item of clothing, but the item attached to the tag wasn't even that item.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

There was a time when you could return unused skeins of yarn to a store. I supposed this is one of the reasons some stores stopped the process. I think most people are honest, but there is always someone trying to get over. The truth is it always catches up with them when they least expect it..


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

It's a sad day when people resort to something that low...&#128553;


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, stores in Australia won't take yarn back - that's how I've managed to accumulate so much. Also most stores only give a credit note if something is returned.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

jobailey said:


> OMG! How did this subject turn into a discussion about homosexuals?


Good question. I really don't want to know what people do behind closed doors. That is my choice. When people start pushing others to accept their beliefs or life styles I find it annoying. jmo


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Good question. I really don't want to know what people do behind closed doors. That is my choice. When people start pushing others to accept their beliefs or life styles I find it annoying. jmo


Does that mean that everyone who is not just like you is unacceptable and annoying? That's what it sounds like. I don't know what your definition of "pushing" is since some get annoyed at the mere mention of other beliefs and life styles. That is, of course, your choice as well, but it does have consequences.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Weasynana said:


> Sometimes variegated yarn has less yardage per oz.; possibly because of weight. Have noticed this when looking at yarn labels.


I have found that in this case the balls l went to purchase had the correct weights on them....one a fair bit lighter than other - the variegated one was the one short on.
I was informed by the sales lady that this is quite common although they are both produced by the same manufacturer and are the same ply


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Does that mean that everyone who is not just like you is unacceptable and annoying? That's what it sounds like. I don't know what your definition of "pushing" is since some get annoyed at the mere mention of other beliefs and life styles. That is, of course, your choice as well, but it does have consequences.


I don't think that is what she meant.I feel that everyone's sexual /political/religous leanings are their own business.....and should stay that way. I really am not interested in what anyone else a)does in their bedroom,b)believes in,c)supports,and wish to keep out of their business.I wouldn't ask,so please don't offer the information.Lindseymary


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> This subject has been discussed on the forum and I would hope none of us here would do such a naughty thing! I few months ago I needed some yarn (Red Heart) from Walmart and prior to purchasing discovered that the skein was "mushy" and upon closer examination, found a good bit was missing from the center! I walked back to the yarn department and traded for a full skein.
> 
> Who does this!?!?!?!?


Not 'naughty!' It's stealing.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Way back when I was very small, we had a local wool store around the corner from our house. It was run by two amazing sisters who were always knitting when you went into the shop! My Mum got all her knitting supplies there.

The shop's system worked well ... if you wanted 20 balls/skeins of wool etc. but could not afford to buy them all at once or if you weren't sure whether you'd only need 19 skeins/balls.. they asked customers to purchase the first four, they kept the rest until you were ready and you could go back time and time again to make your purchase from the yarn put aside especially for you. Project completed, then the skeins not needed were then put back in stock ... it worked!! 
No shortages for unsuspecting customers and no over-purchasing by customers either. It was a win/win, but gone are the days sadly.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

It is absolutely no one's business what orientation a person is. It is only God's business. What is more, I don't care and don't think about it. I am only interested in how people treat others. They are all God's children and are here for a purpose.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> You have had a sheltered life. Homosexuals are as likely to be nasty as anybody else. I have met amazing people who are bonded to their own sex and people who are the scum of the earth. It is all about the soul of the individual.


That is so true. People are people, the good, the bad and the ugly-natured come in all sexual persuasions.

The most truly mean-spirited guy I know is gay and a vicious gossip. You can't pigeon hole people.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Does that mean that everyone who is not just like you is unacceptable and annoying? That's what it sounds like. I don't know what your definition of "pushing" is since some get annoyed at the mere mention of other beliefs and life styles. That is, of course, your choice as well, but it does have consequences.


Hello SAMkewel, Just the opposite to answer your question: " Does that mean that everyone who is not just like you is unacceptable & annoying " We all have our own beliefs . One is no better or worse than another in my opinion. I will listen to someones beliefs and also share my own, but to be so driven  or one sided to not respect others beliefs is what I find annoying. Every choice we make has its consequences .


----------



## lisamtilley (Dec 15, 2015)

I hear you. Some people dont seem to have as much integrity anymore. Im finding more and more that the people in my life are not as kind, honest, giving, or decent as I thought they were. It makes me sad. Human beings can be pretty mean and uncaring to one another. We human beings can be primitive.

Dont fret. What you experienced is still a small thing in a big world. Maybe the person who took the yarn they needed and then returned it is very poor and wanted to finish a scarf as a gift for her daughter? Sometimes we have to have compassion. 

Focus on and be grateful for the good things in your life.
I dont mean to give advice, but being positive and grateful is how I deal with my sadness over the state of the world.
Happy holidays!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Dlclose said:


> Well, they SHOULD HAVE! I had a student in inner city schools who was extremely angry at one of his classmates because the classmate had stepped on his new shoes. When I suggested that he just brush them off and asked "What was the big deal?!", he replied that now he couldn't return them! So that's not a new idea! I was astounded that he would wear them all day and then even consider returning them!! But that was he was taught at home!


I've seen people do some brazen things also. Sitting down on a bench and leaving their old shoes, putting on a new pair and walking out of the shoe department.
Also, someone ripping open pkgs of bike extras like horns, tassels, reflectors and putting them on the to be purchased bike, they also stole the screwdriver to do it with. I found the manager and reported it and they ran to that department.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

sdftrace said:


> Way back when I was very small, we had a local wool store around the corner from our house. It was run by two amazing sisters who were always knitting when you went into the shop! My Mum got all her knitting supplies there.
> 
> The shop's system worked well ... if you wanted 20 balls/skeins of wool etc. but could not afford to buy them all at once or if you weren't sure whether you'd only need 19 skeins/balls.. they asked customers to purchase the first four, they kept the rest until you were ready and you could go back time and time again to make your purchase from the yarn put aside especially for you. Project completed, then the skeins not needed were then put back in stock ... it worked!!
> No shortages for unsuspecting customers and no over-purchasing by customers either. It was a win/win, but gone are the days sadly.


WOW that was a great system, yes it is too bad those days are a thing of the past.


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

lindseymary said:


> I don't think that is what she meant.I feel that everyone's sexual /political/religous leanings are their own business.....and should stay that way. I really am not interested in what anyone else a)does in their bedroom,b)believes in,c)supports,and wish to keep out of their business.I wouldn't ask,so please don't offer the information.Lindseymary


You may find in an Internet chat room or forum you may just come across such opinions. Perhaps even sitting at home in a refrigerator and foil hat might shield you from the multi-cultural society around you. Are you not a good neighbour, help those around you that need help and pray to god that someone would help you when you need assistance?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hello SAMkewel, Just the opposite to answer your question: " Does that mean that everyone who is not just like you is unacceptable & annoying " We all have our own beliefs . One is no better or worse than another in my opinion. I will listen to someones beliefs and also share my own, but to be so driven or one sided to not respect others beliefs is what I find annoying. Every choice we make has its consequences .


I'm glad I asked the question; it seems we are pretty much on the same page in our thinking ;~).


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I once watched a store employee polish her nails with a bottle of polish and place it back on the shelf. I took it to the service desk and was kind of treated as if it was no big deal.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

After reading many posts regarding homosexuals, I feel compelled to speak up again.

I am a gay man, 79 years old, out since I was 22 years old. Over these many years I have known good and bad gay men, lesbian women, transexuals, bisexuals and (shock!!!) heterosexual people. Sexuality does not determine your character. That being said, I have been overwhelmingly respected and liked by neighbors, coworkers and casual acquaintances as well as friends.

When I was younger, I was a "gay activist" but unfortunately, no one ever shared with me what many homo-phobes call "the gay agenda". I still don't know what the imagined agenda is but I do know that I, as well as other people with alternate lifestyles, demand equal rights in all aspects of our lives.

I agree that what goes on in my bedroom is no ones business just as all people who are not doing harm or breaking the law (child molestation, abuse, rape, etc.) have the right to privacy.

I do not ask that you "accept" or understand my lifestyle, only that you give me the same respect and rights you give every other person. 

May I add that I have been a homeowner since I was 24 years old and a working member of society since I was 17 - usually paying more taxes than my married, heterosexual neighbors. My partners and I were treated as second class citizens and had no rights as a couple including tax breaks, inheritance rights, hospital visitation rights, the right to openly defend our country - I could construct a very long list but will not bore you with those details because most thinking readers will create their own list.

I could probably write a book about the progress I have seen in the rights of homosexuals. I do not call them "homosexual rights" because we are slowly being afforded the same rights as every other U.S. Citizen. I stand proud of my very small contribution to this progress and thank God that many younger men and women will not have to face the terrible discrimination I have felt. 

If you are interested, ask me what discrimination I have felt and I will give you specific details.

However, I will sum up here and simply implore you to think twice before you decide to treat your gay son or daughter, uncle, cousin, grandmother or other person in your circle of acquaintances, differently. I am a person.

I once saw some graffiti that said, "Kill all *******" and under that, in a different handwriting, "Unless he's your brother". We are all God's children and as such are each other's brother and sister.

"God is Love", and if you are a Christian, please review John 3:16 and try to find the exception to "whomsoever".

Thanks for reading and God bless you.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> After reading many posts regarding homosexuals, I feel compelled to speak up again.
> 
> I am a gay man, 79 years old, out since I was 22 years old. Over these many years I have known good and bad gay men, lesbian women, transexuals, bisexuals and (shock!!!) heterosexual people. Sexuality does not determine your character. That being said, I have been overwhelmingly respected and liked by neighbors, coworkers and casual acquaintances as well as friends.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maryjaye said:


> I bought Patons Kroy Sock Yarn in a solid color and a variegated
> color and knitted two strands together to make a short sleeved
> cardigan. I discovered that the solid color balls had less
> yardage than the variegated. Go figure! There was more
> than enough to finish, but it proves that strange things happen.


Did you check the weight on each ball. Usually the ombre has less yardage/weight.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottybearNSW said:


> Thank you for your post.


You are welcome!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I think the heat here has got to me. It is funny to read one post about balls of wool then the next post about gay people, followed by balls of wool etc. some good posts though.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

That's the forum! No Man or woman is it's master!!


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank You Everyone for your opinion.I've learned a lot especially that I am the naive one here.And to trustful I am almost 80 years old and should have heard and seen everything.And now I'm glad that I haven't.
I hope every one has a wonderful holiday,What ever you believe in. we certainly live in a free country,and are free to believe what ever we want.I am thankful for that.Hobbyknit


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Barcoded said:


> You may find in an Internet chat room or forum you may just come across such opinions. Perhaps even sitting at home in a refrigerator and foil hat might shield you from the multi-cultural society around you. Are you not a good neighbour, help those around you that need help and pray to god that someone would help you when you need assistance?


There you go, Barcoded, making the assumption that I believe there is a God to pray to!!!!This is what I mean by assuming that the multi-cultural society we live in all share the same beliefs,they don't.
What I am saying is that I respect their right to hold those beliefs/live their own lives,but I do not want that rammed down my throat at the same time.I have several gay friends,but I do not take to people who introduce themselves as "I an Joe Bloggs and I am gay",that should not be what defines them as a person.The fact that they are gay might crop up at some later date,but is not the reason for befriending them!Lindseymary


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> There you go, Barcoded, making the assumption that I believe there is a God to pray to!!!!This is what I mean by assuming that the multi-cultural society we live in all share the same beliefs,they don't.
> What I am saying is that I respect their right to hold those beliefs/live their own lives,but I do not want that rammed down my throat at the same time.I have several gay friends,but I do not take to people who introduce themselves as "I an Joe Bloggs and I am gay",that should not be what defines them as a person.The fact that they are gay might crop up at some later date,but is not the reason for befriending them!Lindseymary


So if they happen to say they are gay you reject them. Interesting.


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

lindseymary said:


> There you go, Barcoded, making the assumption that I believe there is a God to pray to!!!!This is what I mean by assuming that the multi-cultural society we live in all share the same beliefs,they don't.
> What I am saying is that I respect their right to hold those beliefs/live their own lives,but I do not want that rammed down my throat at the same time.I have several gay friends,but I do not take to people who introduce themselves as "I an Joe Bloggs and I am gay",that should not be what defines them as a person.The fact that they are gay might crop up at some later date,but is not the reason for befriending them!Lindseymary


Pray to my God, LM. You are still not making a very good picture for yourself. I am aware enough to know what makes a multicultural society, thank you.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So if they happen to say they are gay you reject them. Interesting.


What I said was that if they introduce and define themselves just by THAT criteria,they would hardly be rounded and interesting people.One is not defined just by one's sexual orientation,which,in my opinion is a private matter.Lindseymary


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> What I said was that if they introduce and define themselves just by THAT criteria,they would hardly be rounded and interesting people.One is not defined just by one's sexual orientation,which,in my opinion is a private matter.Lindseymary


Then you shouldn't have broadcast it on a public forum.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> What I said was that if they introduce and define themselves just by THAT criteria,they would hardly be rounded and interesting people.One is not defined just by one's sexual orientation,which,in my opinion is a private matter.Lindseymary


So would saying they are atheist turn you off too?


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I agree with Lindseymary. I am interested in people. Their faith or sexual orientation is not relevant to me. That is entirely their business. If I meet someone who is wearing those issues like a political campaign button, I run the other way. Why? Because these are issues that can be hurtful. We all come to the table bringing our own gifts and beliefs. There is so much more to talk about and share.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WendyMargaret said:


> I agree with Lindseymary. I am interested in people. Their faith or sexual orientation is not relevant to me. That is entirely their business. If I meet someone who is wearing those issues like a political campaign button, I run the other way. Why? Because these are issues that can be hurtful. We all come to the table bringing our own gifts and beliefs. There is so much more to talk about and share.


So gay people aren't rounded or interesting? What issues are hurtful? You might not want to talk to more that half the people on this forum if you feel this way...


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> So gay people aren't rounded or interesting? What issues are hurtful? You might not want to talk to more that half the people on this forum if you feel this way...


Go back and read what I said. You missed the point.


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

WendyMargaret said:


> Go back and read what I said. You missed the point.


So did LM


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> What I said was that if they introduce and define themselves just by THAT criteria,they would hardly be rounded and interesting people.One is not defined just by one's sexual orientation,which,in my opinion is a private matter.Lindseymary


So gay people can't be rounded or interesting. Why not?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Barcoded said:


> So did LM


You still haven't told me what is hurtful about people saying they are gay. As to my other comment that was in reference to another post that you agreed with. Maybe you need to go back and read.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Come on, folks! I am just going to say these posts are becoming childishly vindictive and mean. I strongly suspect none of you act like this in person and, in your own way, are nice people.

Please stop embarrassing yourselves and other Forum members. Live and let live.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Come on, folks! I am just going to say these posts are becoming childishly vindictive and mean. I strongly suspect none of you act like this in person and, in your own way, are nice people.
> 
> Please stop embarrassing yourselves and other Forum members. Live and let live.


Um try not to tell us how to post.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess the mean spiritedness runs far deeper than I imagined. Perhaps the Forum Administrator will shut this string down. 

I will be quiet since you seem to want to manage the Forum and remind everyone this is the season that is supposed to bring Peace on Earth.

Nuff said.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I guess the mean spiritedness runs far deeper than I imagined. Perhaps the Forum Administrator will shut this string down.
> 
> I will be quiet since you seem to want to manage the Forum and remind everyone this is the season that is supposed to bring Peace on Earth.
> 
> Nuff said.


And freedom of speech. Are you condoning the others? If you told some one you are gay they think you aren't rounded or interesting. Is that what you want? I'm not trying to run the forum. I haven't told anyone what to post or not post. Just trying to understand.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> After reading many posts regarding homosexuals, I feel compelled to speak up again.
> 
> I am a gay man, 79 years old, out since I was 22 years old. Over these many years I have known good and bad gay men, lesbian women, transexuals, bisexuals and (shock!!!) heterosexual people. Sexuality does not determine your character. That being said, I have been overwhelmingly respected and liked by neighbors, coworkers and casual acquaintances as well as friends.
> 
> ...


I truly appreciate your post. As a heterosexual mother of a gay man, I have also spent a number of years as a gay activist. Because I was also discriminated against as a parent of a gay person and felt pressured to take a stand, I chose to side with those who were also familiar with verbal abuse and discrimination. Sadly, I still read it in our local "Letters to the Editor" quite regularly, and have noted that 90% of these often hateful letters are, at a minimum, written by people who claim to be not only Christians, but who also claim to be far more intelligent in such matters than those of us who disagree with their beliefs and feelings. Within myself I refer to them as "Godians" or "Biblicans," because the behavior I see does not appear Christian to me.

I note you were ahead of the times in coming out at the age you did, and I congratulate you on that major accomplishment. I still scratch my head over the letter I received from my son when he was around 21 in which he told me he had met some gay men at his workplace downstate and I didn't need to be afraid of them. I think he might better have written it to himself since I never was afraid of anyone whose sexuality was different from my own. Since we had openly (I thought) discussed such issues many times during his childhood and teen years, I was blown away at that time that either of us would have felt fear toward others who weren't our mirror image. Go figure!

I'll soon be 77, so we belong to the same generation. I am so pleased to know that you were able to avoid years of wasted time in owning who you are. I feel that my son wasted precious years in denial and I wasted precious years in becoming open about many things in the course of my lifetime. Fear, no matter what form it takes nor the target it picks, can be so crippling in so many ways. I salute you for your strength. I hope we will hear from you more often.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Frankly I don't really care what anyone thinks about me. Dr. Charles Swindoll, in his short essay "Attitude" says that we cannot control what others think or do and the only thing I can control is my attitude. He sums up by saying (may be paraphrasing here) that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% what my attitude about it is.

I've learned that it doesn't matter, nor is it any of my business, what anyone thinks about me, it is only important what I think about myself.

I am interesting, well rounded, intelligent, thoughtful, kind, helpful, giving and loving among many other character traits. My sexual preference is one small part of my whole being and if that is distasteful, boring, sinful or in any other way bothersome to them, I really don't care.

So when you ask, "Is that what you want?" the question really is moot because I cannot control how others think or behave and as long as my 90% is in order, I remain happy.

Now I will UNWATCH this subject. If anyone wishes to have a friendly, sensible, polite interchange, please feel free to PM me anytime.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Frankly I don't really care what anyone thinks about me. Dr. Charles Swindoll, in his short essay "Attitude" says that we cannot control what others think or do and the only thing I can control is my attitude. He sums up by saying (may be paraphrasing here) that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% what my attitude about it is.
> 
> I've learned that it doesn't matter, nor is it any of my business, what anyone thinks about me, it is only important what I think about myself.
> 
> ...


So you don't like it. I just think allowing it is condoning it. Ya know they came for ______ and I wasn't one, so I didn't worry then they came for ____ and I wasn't one so I didn't worry. ...

The attitudes displayed here perpetuate the falsehoods and should me addressed IMHO.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Winding Road to stir the pot. It took longer than usual to start something. She must be getting old.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

radar said:


> Winding Road to stir the pot. It took longer than usual to start something. She must be getting old.


So you condone people turning against gay people. Nice to know.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

You know nothing and how would you have come to that conclusion from what I wrote. You truly are a moron. I simply meant that you are a nasty piece of work that will start a fight in and empty room and twist words to your liking. You have a serious personality disorder. I cannot make it plainer to you. Back to the original post of people returning partially used skeins.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

radar said:


> You know nothing and how would you have come to that conclusion from what I wrote. You truly are a moron. I simply meant that you are a nasty piece of work that will start a fight in and empty room and twist words to your liking. You have a serious personality disorder. I cannot make it plainer to you. Back to the original post of people returning partially used skeins.


Your opinion is like most others we all have one. As me if I care what you think. What I think is that you agree that if some one is gay they are not rounded or interesting.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> I bought Patons Kroy Sock Yarn in a solid color and a variegated
> color and knitted two strands together to make a short sleeved
> cardigan. I discovered that the solid color balls had less
> yardage than the variegated. Go figure! There was more
> than enough to finish, but it proves that strange things happen.


Mary Jane, if you look at the yardage on the two wrappers, you will see that variegated yarn usually has less yardage than solid colors. Why? I don't know, it's just the way it is!


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> Mary Jane, if you look at the yardage on the two wrappers, you will see that variegated yarn usually has less yardage than solid colors. Why? I don't know, it's just the way it is!


I am glad that I am not the only one that found that. I found that with one Kroy sock yarn skein I ran out half way through the toe. I scrounged around and found something that would do for finishing it off. The matching one had enough. It was from online purchase too. I am going to have to weigh each ball I get from now on. Kroy is very skimpy on yardage, but the weight is likely spot on. It is a bit heavier than other sock yarns. It wears like iron.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

Marylou12 said:


> Unbelievable!


I know, terrible behaviour!


----------



## SandyMF (Sep 23, 2015)

I am sadly confused by this thread. It seems that many people are deliberately misunderstanding others' statements and deliberately re-interpreting what others said in the most narrow and hurtful way possible. 

As I read through the additional posts, I kept thinking, "I'll respond to that . . . I'l respond to that . . . " and it became too many posts for any meaningful responses without spending hours at it. As I'm currently busy packing for an international move, I don't have hours; I just thought I would take a pleasant break by reading something interesting here.

Unfortunately, this was not only not interesting, it is so full of ad hominem attacks that it is, to put it bluntly, tragic. I have many wonderful friends who are LGBTQ, and I'm proud to be a member of PFLAG. 

I have a trans-son who adopted me as his mother when his own mother disowned him. I have a very dear friend who prayed and struggled for years to become not homosexual, without success, and his family disowned him. 

There's the real tragedy of our society's misunderstandings about homosexuality--that children who never chose to be the way they are are disowned by their own families for being the way they are. 

I recognize that not every topic in this knitting forum will be about knitting (or crochet or other handicrafts). Yet I would like to believe that it will not be used as a place to attack others for their sexual orientation, religious beliefs, political beliefs, etc. Rather, we could be a wonderful model and origin for the spread of acceptance and inclusivity.

What would Jesus do? Whether one is Christian or otherwise, Jesus is a pretty darned good role model for inclusivity and compassion.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

jobailey said:


> OMG! How did this subject turn into a discussion about homosexuals?


Because somebody had to go and bring it up as a "sin." There's one in every crowd. :roll:


----------

